# Decisions, decisions, need help, advice on how long/which island?



## kwindham (Oct 13, 2013)

So my confirmation came through for WKORN for one week in May 2014.  Maui is the only remaining HI island of the major 4 we haven't been to.  Of the 3 we have been to, Kauai is my favorite.  We spend 2 weeks in HI in either April/May each year.  We do not island hop, we prefer the laid back easy going relaxing while in HI.

Having said all that, I _*think*_ I really want to spend our second week in HI back on Kauai this year, but having never been to Maui Im not sure.  We really liked the more "unspoiled" look and feel of Kauai.  More undeveloped I guess.

So here is my dilemma~~~

1st, I only own one starwood to trade, hence one week at the westin.  

2nd, although I own plenty of Wyndham pts, nothing to choose from on Maui.

3rd, I have RCI pts as well, haven't really explored that much, so not sure whats available in Maui.

I have tons of options open to me on Kauai, and we absolutely love it there.  But, Im afraid once I get to Maui I will love it there too, and not want to leave.

So for those of you who have been to both of these islands, can you give me some tips/advice?  Pros/cons on what you like/don't like about both islands, which one you prefer and why?  etc.  

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2013)

We vastly prefer Kauai for exactly the reasons you stated, but I thank you should give Maui a try.  Maui has a lot to do and see, and I think you will enjoy it, even if Kauai remains your favorite island.  I'd stay the full 2 weeks - there is more than enough to do, and we don't like island hopping either.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 13, 2013)

IMO, if you like the 'unspoiled' quality of Kauai, go there. Maui, while I like it a lot, is not unspoiled, undeveloped, and at all 'the way Hawaii used to be'. There is valet parking, concierges, crowds and all that goes with that. The reason is that Maui is very nice, and LOTS of people like it. Sort of like being a victim of it's popularity.

I know this doesn't help you with your decision, and is only my way of looking at it. Ymmv.

Jim


----------



## crf450x (Oct 13, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> IMO, if you like the 'unspoiled' quality of Kauai, go there. Maui, while I like it a lot, is not unspoiled, undeveloped, and at all 'the way Hawaii used to be'. There is valet parking, concierges, crowds and all that goes with that. The reason is that Maui is very nice, and LOTS of people like it. Sort of like being a victim of it's popularity.
> 
> I know this doesn't help you with your decision, and is only my way of looking at it. Ymmv.
> 
> Jim



I would respectfully disagree with this statement.  While lahaina, kaanapali and wailea would not be considered "unspoiled or undeveloped" Hana feels more like what Hawaii used to be than anywhere else, and that includes Kauai.  I would recommend a few days at the Hana Kai directly on a black sand beach and hiking oheo gulch, then spending time at Hamoa Beach then buying some fresh fish from one of the local fishermen to cook up or make sushi with at the end of the night with your preferred cocktail and enjoy paradise.  When we spend time in Hana we truly feel like we are away and someplace unique that we can't get where we live. And we live close to some of the best beaches in So Cal.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2013)

All true - but there are no timeshares on that side of the island and it sounds like the OP would like to stay in a timeshare.


----------



## presley (Oct 13, 2013)

If you love Kaui, I think you should book your second week there.  If it turns out that Maui is great, just go again in the future. 

I still haven't been to Kaui.  Big Island is my favorite for the naturalness of it.  Maui was my least favorite.  It reminded me to much of the beach towns here in San Diego county.  Although, being able to snorkel right in front of the resort was a very nice feature in Maui.


----------



## csalter2 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Maui not like beaches in San Diego County*

I am so sorry. No place in Maui is like San Diego County. Even the busiest places in Maui are not like any of the beach towns in San Diego, and I have been or lived in all of them. 

I think that the OP should try Maui out for herself. What people seem to forget is that each of the islands has  spots that are untouched and secluded from the modern day society. One can say that even for Oahu with its Waikiki. All of the islands have an escape. 

I love Kauai. It is certainly one of my favorites even over Maui, but Maui has great secluded areas like was mentioned about Hana. 

I say try it once and then you will know for your self.


----------



## kwindham (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh yeah, Denise is correct, I am horribly spoiled to timeshares.  A hotel room would be the equivalent of camping out for me these days.  I have to do the hotel thing for a night or 2 every month or so visiting my son in college and I hate it.  Feels so cramped to me now.  Spoiled rotten these days.

But, I might could do a b & B or something similar in Hana?  Ive read its really best to spend time there rather than just taking the drive there and going back.  Maybe extend my stay by a couple nights that way on Maui and then over to Kauai?  I just don't know.

Another thing I thought of was this, DH cant be gone for more than 2 weeks unless just a couple more days due to work schedule etc.  I am considering going first alone to Kauai, then meet up on Maui for 2 weeks.  He may not care for that idea though.  lol

I know nothing of these independent exchange companies, only RCI and II.  Is there any possibility I can get a unit in Maui?  I do have one independent fixed week 2bed unit I could use.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 13, 2013)

We don't have a whole boatload of either TPUs, points of any stripe, or association with the independent exchanges. We usually just rent from a homeowner on www.vrbo.com. It doesn't cost any more- and in many cases less than MF, and our experience is these places are the owner's home. They just rent them out during high season to support their ownership the rest of the year. We look in the Kaanapali/Kahana area. Often there are beach chairs, snorkeling gear, sometimes bicycles included for your use. And no high rises!

Jim


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2013)

You're situation sounds a lot like mine. Maui is the only major island we  haven't
Been to either. We'll be there in 45 days now. Kauai is our favorite by far and we
Didn't want to have a year without a visit. We were able to do 3 weeks. First 
Time ever so we'll see how it goes. 

We are on Maui for 2 weeks then over to Kauai. We'll be busy on Maui because 
It's the first trip then we want a nice relaxing week on Kauai. I got one week 
On Platinum Interchange for the Valley Isle and then got a Maui Schooner week
From Trading Places. 

This is our first island hop and while I don't think it will be our last, I know we
Won't be doing it a lot. I do want to go back to the Big Island and stay closer to 
The volcano but after that it will be mostly Kauai. 

If you can only do two weeks stay on Maui but I know how you feel without a 
Visit to Kauai.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Oct 13, 2013)

We have always been Maui visitors (biased because we used to live there). Last year, we decided to try Kauai for a week first. 

I didn't want to leave.

But, we did leave and headed to Maui. I have to say, it took me a day or two to no longer wish I were back on Kauai. The sheer beauty of Kauai is unmatched. If it weren't for the whales, I probably would have made that our last trip to Maui, with Kauai being our new favorite. 

Being that Kauai is your favorite, I think you can have a great time on Maui for a week, and then move to Kauai with no regrets at all.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm going to chime in on the side of do your maui week and then go to Kauai. If you don't go to Kauai then it will be two years between Kauai visits and it's the place you like. 

As Presley said if you like Maui then you can go back in the future. If you don't like it (although I don't know how that is possible) you still have Kauai. The worst case would be you don't like Maui and then you have to wait another year before going back to where you like.

I would also go to maui first if possible it is the busier island so it's easier to use that as your first step in your decompression and maui won't seem that busy compared to the mainland.

It's probably been 15 years since I've been to Kauai and my GF has never been. We go next month and we were in the same quandary so we booked 3 nights in Waikiki (someplace we do like) just in case she doesn't like it. But even with that it's going to be weird being in Hawaii and not go to maui.

My problem is that I like all four, for different reason.. But its not possible to fit all four into a week or two without running around to much.

BTW - there is at least one nonstop flight a day between Maui and Kauai so you don't have to connect through Honolulu.

Ian


----------



## IuLiKa (Oct 14, 2013)

I will stay two weeks in Maui. There is enough to do see.. you will loose one day packing and checking out and flying.. even if the flight is one hour. If you are willing to give up one day, then go to both islands.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 14, 2013)

Every time we go it's a hard pick for us. We like them all.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 14, 2013)

I avoided Maui on our first 2 trips (stuck to Big Island + Kauai) because I'd been turned off by the photos of concrete high rises, I don't like that kind of development either. But we took a week in Maui on our third trip, and I absolutely loved it - really different from expectations, and exceeded them by a lot. Most of the island is nothing like those photos I'd seen. We did an overnight in Hana.  

It's so personal, the only way to assess for yourself is to go there - if you have the chance now, I'd take it.

Edited to add: btw just saw you own at Royal Sea Cliff. Loved our stay there very much about 6 years ago, we had a fabulous ocean view, newly renovated unit and a great experience. We chose it above the other more popular Wyndham Kona resort which was also avail at the same time, and were glad we did.


----------



## bobmcgraw (Oct 14, 2013)

I understand your dilemma.  We own on both islands and have tried almost every  possible combination (2 weeks on one only, one on each, sometimes Maui first and other times Kauai first.)

While I do not like losing a day traveling, we have found that each island is so unique and we love them both so we take the one day travel hit rather than missing our of our two favorites for two years, although that still happens from time to time.  

Sounds like you really love Kauai and I think you might find yourself yearning to go back while you are on Maui.  As other posters have said, you can always go to Maui another time!

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## HenryT (Oct 15, 2013)

I love both islands also (Maui is my favorite but Kaui is a close second). 

The potential problem with only staying on Maui for one week is that you will not get the full feel of the island if you want to both relax and see everything that the island has to offer. To know for sure you may need to do a little research to determine all the things you may want to do on Maui while ensuring that you have enough time to relax between more active days.

I think that even if you end up still liking Kaui more you should be able to find enough happiness in Maui to keep you content for the one year until you could go back to Kaui.

I would include a one or two night stay in the Hana area to fully appreciate  that area. There is also a very different feel between the Lahaina/Kaanapali area and the Kihei area so you may want to stay a week in Lahaina/Kaanapali and a week in Kihei.

If you do the above you will have all the data you need to determine how Maui compares to Kaui relative to your likes/dislikes.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 16, 2013)

*Maui Nō Ka ʻOi: Condé Nast Ranks Maui #1 Again*

Seems that the folks that read Condé Nast think that Maui would be a good choice. Kauaʻi ranks number 2...


----------



## kwindham (Oct 16, 2013)

So many good tips.  Thanks everyone!

But I still have one problem, lodging.  The only thing I can pull in RCI pts is Sands of Kahana (I think that's what it was) and it has terrible reviews.  I still have a ton of Wyndham points, but Maui is the one island Wyndham is sorely lacking, badly!  I have fixed week traders as well, but pull nothing in RCI or II.  Zip, nothing!  I only had the one starwood trader, so that is used up, (soon to be fixing that little situation).  

I don't have a problem with a b & b for a couple nights in Hana, but with the ton of TS I own, I just cannot justify spending a lot of $ on a hotel suite and not use my points/weeks.  Im thinking it may be better to get my other starwood lined up, get my taste of Maui this next year, then the following year I will have more options.  

If I choose this route, I can do 9 nights on Maui, 7 westin, 2 b & b in Hana, then hop over to Kauai for another 7.

There are still multiple flaws to my rationale I listed above, its not ideal.  But the longer I wait, the less options I am going to have.  ugh


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow I'm shocked that sands of kahana's reviews are terrible. I just checked and it's composite rating is 8.41. The only negative that I know of is lack of air conditioning and I don't care for the drop off at the beach. So I'm thinking it must be one of the other kahana's.

Funny, In your first post the tone was I want to go back to Kauai talk me out of it. This one is I want to stay in Maui but lodgings are stopping me.

I'm guessing its probably a rapid flip back and forth. You sound like me a lot if the time when I'm confronted with these first world problems. Then I take a step back and realize there is no right answer. So go where circumstances (lodgings) are directing you, to Kauai. Even if you were staying on one island you would lose part of the day because you have to pack and move and then have dead time between checkin and checkout. Schedule your II flight in the dead time and you can use the time effectively going to/from the airport.

Ian


----------



## daventrina (Oct 16, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> Wow I'm shocked that sands of kahana's reviews are terrible.
> Ian


Me too. We stayed there a while ago and the room was nice and clean. 
The beach can get a little rocky in front of the resort depending on the weather and wave activity, but other than that it is in a nice quiet location.


----------



## kwindham (Oct 17, 2013)

Im sorry, it wasn't sands of kahana, it was Kahana Falls.  

But yea, Im constantly flip flopping, I don't think there is a "right" answer here.  Ill continue watching rci and II, but unless something pops soon, we will most likely head to Kauai.  Another thing, when we go to HI we unpack and settle in for 2 weeks, so this is going to be different experience all the way around no matter what island I choose.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 18, 2013)

kwindham said:


> Im sorry, it wasn't sands of kahana, it was Kahana Falls.



That would explain it.

When we toured there, the resort was nice and clean.

We didn't like the location across the street from the beach.

What most folks that exchange in to the falls is that when the get a studio, they are really small and by the hi way.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 18, 2013)

We're Kaua'i people. Go to Hawai'i for two weeks every year for the last ten to twelve years.  WE alternate between spending two weeks on Kauai versus spending one week on Kauai and one week on another island.  

We did Maui for the second time this year.  For us, it was nice getting  back there again, but it reaffirmed for us how much we like Kauai.  Visiting Maui once every six to eight years feels about right to us.  In contrast, we like to get to the Big Island every three or four years.  I guess that in a six-year cycle, we would do the second week in Kauai three years, the Big Island two years, and Maui one year. We have little interest in returning to Oahu.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 18, 2013)

While I like the big island. For us the deterrent is that it's the only island that we don't have nonstop service to from San Diego. So our current ranking is Maui, Oahu, Kauai, big island. This year will be the first time to Kauai in about 15 years for me and my GF this is her first time. After Kauai we are also going back to Oahu for a couple of days. Waikiki was our first trip to Hawaii together for us so it was kind off magical. I think we are both going to be kind of curious what we think of Waikiki the second time around. So our ranking may change in a couple of months or we may just decide they are all equal and they just get an even rotation.

Ian


----------



## kwindham (Oct 19, 2013)

After this trip, I will be able to prioritize better.  I haven't been to a Hawaiian Island I don't like yet.  But, while we did love Oahu, it was hustle/bustle busy feel to it.  Which is ok, just not what I am after for this trip.  I need R & R.  On the Big Island, we loved seeing the volcano, the different colored sands, Alli Dr, etc, but we felt we spent most of the time driving.  gorgeous scenery for sure, but still a lot of traveling.

I really don't know how to put it into words how we felt on Kauai.  For the first time in probably years, we felt 100% stress free.  I almost felt like I had found "home".  It was almost like when we left the airport the entire world around us just melted away.  We have never been treated rudely by locals, but on Kauai, it seemed as if they were genuinely happy to meet us...we found the people there to have more of the aloha spirit.  We made friends there we still keep in touch with.

Im sure I am making this as clear as mud, its really hard to explain in person, much less in written word.  I always hate leaving HI, but leaving Kauai, I cried.  As soon as I stepped on that plane, I felt the stress of everyday life at home creeping back in and started my routine worrying/stressing/etc.  My husband looked at me like I was nuts and asked why I was crying.  I told him I don't want to go home.  He laughed and said you never do.  I said no, it's different here, I don't want to leave.  EVER.  Well we all must go home at some point....but I have longed for Kauai like I have never longed for the other islands.  The longing has not gone away since we have been home (May).  So far there has been no place on this earth that makes me feel like Kauai.

ok sob story over, back to real life.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 19, 2013)

If you are that much in love with Kauai I can't believe you were thinking of skipping it. It would drive me crazy knowing I was only a 1/2 hour flight away and not going.

BTW - sounds like you would like the movie Shirley valentine while not about Hawaii it's definitely about not wanting to go home.

Ian


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 19, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> the movie 'Shirley Valentine'



My all-time favorite 'travel' movie! Sorry for the thread detour. (unavailable on Netflix or Amazon Prime streaming- darn!)

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 19, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> BTW - sounds like you would like the movie Shirley valentine while not about Hawaii *it's definitely about not wanting to go home.
> *
> Ian



I disagree - I feel exactly the same way when I leave Kauai - I could cry every time.  I don't feel that way when I leave other vacations.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 19, 2013)

Denise I'm not sure what you disagree with. One of the topics (among others) of the movie is about not wanting to go home. But it's not about Hawaii it's about a greek island.

Jim - I liked the movie so much I bought it a long time ago in VHS and it's probably the main reason I still have a VHS player. We went to Mykonos a few years back and went and visited the sites it was filmed at, there's even a sign at the Taverna that the movie was filmed at, I even found the rock.

Ian


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 19, 2013)

I was referring to "not wanting to go home," which is not the same as "not wanting to leave Kauai."

To me, "not wanting to go home," implies that the situation at home makes the vacationer not want to go home, and I thought that was what you were saying - my apologies.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 19, 2013)

*What island you like best depends on what your looking for*



PassionForTravel said:


> While I like the big island. For us the deterrent is that it's the only island that we don't have nonstop service to from San Diego. So our current ranking is Maui, Oahu, Kauai, big island. This year will be the first time to Kauai in about 15 years for me and my GF this is her first time. After Kauai we are also going back to Oahu for a couple of days. Waikiki was our first trip to Hawaii together for us so it was kind off magical. I think we are both going to be kind of curious what we think of Waikiki the second time around. So our ranking may change in a couple of months or we may just decide they are all equal and they just get an even rotation.
> 
> Ian



For me what island you like best depends on what your looking for.  My opinion is that all the islands are great and I would go as offen as I could and stay as long as I can on any of the islands.  However, for us Waikiki on Oahu is our favorite since we like vacationing without a car and being able to still do everything that we want to do.  You can only do that in Waikiki.  The expense of a rent a car, parking, and gas as well as the stess of traffic, parking, and drinking and driving makes vacationing for a long time like we do with a car unaffordable and not desirable.  Waikiki is great without a car, if we were going to get a car I would go to any of the other islands or stay in other resorts outside of Waikiki.  They are all great including Molokai and Lanai.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 19, 2013)

Denise, you are right there is a difference I should have been clearer, which would have been to stay where I was on vacation. Hawaii is the only place where I have ever had that feeling, and it's happened on Kauai, Maui, and Oahu. But not the big island.

Tam - you are so right about not needing to drive. The only thing which we love about Waikiki is all the venues that have Hawaiian music at happy hour. Probably because Waikiki has the density of tourist to support it and the largest percentage of first time visitors who expect it. I have high hopes for kaanapali next April.

Does Kauai have any venues for Hawaiian music?

Ian


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 20, 2013)

We never want to go "home" -- that is, we never seem to want to leave a timeshare  we are at...which have been, BTW, our "home" for 6 years now...

the best thing is that we have the next timeshare to look forward to....and if you follow our BLOG, you will know that we are becoming stuck in the rut of returning over and over to our favorite places/timeshares.

And the Big Island is one of those.  We spent 6 weeks there one summer and did not want to return to the mainland. 

and we want to go back even now!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 20, 2013)

*Hawaiian Music on Kauai*



PassionForTravel said:


> Denise, you are right there is a difference I should have been clearer, which would have been to stay where I was on vacation. Hawaii is the only place where I have ever had that feeling, and it's happened on Kauai, Maui, and Oahu. But not the big island.
> 
> Tam - you are so right about not needing to drive. The only thing which we love about Waikiki is all the venues that have Hawaiian music at happy hour. Probably because Waikiki has the density of tourist to support it and the largest percentage of first time visitors who expect it. I have high hopes for kaanapali next April.
> 
> ...



There is Hawaiian Music on Kauai.  We have been to the slack key guitar concerts on Friday and Sunday afternoons in Hanalai twice.  The music is great and the venue is not commercial in a little community center.  The town of Hanalai is great to make the trip a great day outing.  
I have attached one of the links.  I believe they also play in Kapaa on Saturdays but I have never gone and don't know about the venue.

http://www.mcmasterslackkey.com/liveshows.html


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 20, 2013)

*Could Cry whenever we leave Hawaii*



DeniseM said:


> I disagree - I feel exactly the same way when I leave Kauai - I could cry every time.  I don't feel that way when I leave other vacations.



I agree we could cry everytime we leave any island of Hawaii, but not on other vacations.  What keeps us from crying is that we have already started to book our next winter vacation there.  We can focus on getting closer each day to coming back, instead of leaving.


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 20, 2013)

Please go back to Kauai for a week.  You will regret it if you don't visit again.  We've done many two week trips split between islands.  I agree that there is something magical and relaxing about Kauai.

Deb


----------



## kwindham (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions.  We finally decided to do Maui then over to Kauai.  I think even if lodging wouldn't have been an issue, I still would have went this route...

When any vacation comes to an end, of course there is to be some mild, oh no its back to the daily grind...and I guess its only human nature to want to continue the experience of new things, new people, new food, etc.  But Denise said it better than I, there is a difference in not wanting to go home, and not wanting to leave Kauai.  There is a peacefulness there that seeps down all the way to my soul.

We are bringing friends with us this time.  My husbands friend since childhood and his wife who I have become good friends with in the last couple years.  I anticipate they will get island fever as well.  :ignore:


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2013)

We seriously considered buying a home on Kauai, and even looked at property, but eventually decided that with kids in CA (one a young autistic adult) that we just couldn't do it.  But we definitely plan on spending much of the winter there after we retire.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 20, 2013)

kwindham said:


> After this trip, I will be able to prioritize better.  I haven't been to a Hawaiian Island I don't like yet.  But, while we did love Oahu, it was hustle/bustle busy feel to it.  Which is ok, just not what I am after for this trip.  I need R & R.  On the Big Island, we loved seeing the volcano, the different colored sands, Alli Dr, etc, but we felt we spent most of the time driving.  gorgeous scenery for sure, but still a lot of traveling.
> 
> I really don't know how to put it into words how we felt on Kauai.  For the first time in probably years, we felt 100% stress free.  I almost felt like I had found "home".  It was almost like when we left the airport the entire world around us just melted away.  We have never been treated rudely by locals, but on Kauai, it seemed as if they were genuinely happy to meet us...we found the people there to have more of the aloha spirit.  We made friends there we still keep in touch with.
> 
> ...



My wife's favorite island is Kauai.  My favorite island is Maui.   If you haven't been there, it's certainly worth the trip just to make sure that Kauai is your favorite.   

My cousin owns at the Westin Princeville.   She loves that resort because it reminds her of where she grew up in Tahiti.  However, we stayed with her at the Westin Kaanapali Beach and now she only wants to go there.   She loved it that much more.

This Thanksgiving, my sons are playing a tennis tournament in Wailuku.  So, we decided to do something different.  We rented a 2br oceanfront house off of VRBO.   Not sure how nice it is, but it will be a fun trip.   Timeshares are great, but other vacation properties can be equally as nice.

Also, what is great about Maui is that you can easily take ferries to Lanai or Molokai.  Spending a day or two on those islands might be something you will like.   They make Kauai look overbuilt.

Good luck.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 20, 2013)

*Molokai, Lanai, and its a small world*



BocaBum99 said:


> My wife's favorite island is Kauai.  My favorite island is Maui.   If you haven't been there, it's certainly worth the trip just to make sure that Kauai is your favorite.
> 
> My cousin owns at the Westin Princeville.   She loves that resort because it reminds her of where she grew up in Tahiti.  However, we stayed with her at the Westin Kaanapali Beach and now she only wants to go there.   She loved it that much more.
> 
> ...



I agree with the statement that Lanai and Molokai make Kauai look overbuilt.  You can get to both by Ferry from Maui  We went to Molokai in 2012 and Lanai this past March and wow if you like the lay back feeling of Kauai you would love these islands.  

Now for its a small world. 

1. We met this couple last September at a Jazz Concert in Long Beach which is on an island off the coast of Long Island, NY where we live.  We didn't exchange information but did discuss Hawaii.  They have a house in Maui and go every winter. 

2. We were in Lanai for 3 nights in March and when we were walking back to the Hotel Lanai to get ready for dinner this couple is standing there waiting for the shuttle bus.  They took the ferry over from Maui for the day to see Lanai.

3. On March 17th we are sitting on Kalakaua in Honolulu watching the St. Patrick's Day Parade, and sure enough this same couple is marching down Kalakaua in the parade.

In 7 months we saw this couple, without a plan, on 3 different islands that we don't live on.  Lanai is very small and unpopulated so seeing them there was really something.


----------



## kwindham (Oct 21, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> We seriously considered buying a home on Kauai, and even looked at property, but eventually decided that with kids in CA (one a young autistic adult) that we just couldn't do it.  But we definitely plan on spending much of the winter there after we retire.



That is similar to our plan.  At first DH dug in his heels, he has deep family roots where we live now.  I hate it here.  But after much discussion, we have agreed after my youngest gets out of high school (he's a freshman).  It doesn't make sense in our situation not to live where you love to be.  DH is already working 1/2 around the world, there is nowhere his fight will be any longer than what it is already.  I can work from anywhere.  So the plan is to upgrade/update our house in the next four years, then sell it and move.  It really doesn't make any sense to stay in this house anyway.  It was perfect when both kids were growing up, now it is way to big (3500 sq ft) and 10 acres of land.  It is hard to keep up, and keep clean a house like this, and frankly im ready to downsize.  A 2 bed/2 bath sounds like heaven to me at this point.  Big enough for kids or family to come visit, small enough to not kill yourself trying to keep all the floors clean.:annoyed:

So until then, I will keep up with my yearly visits, and try to start getting 2 trips a year in.  But gosh how I hate that long flight!  :ignore:


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 22, 2013)

Everyone has their own tastes.  I personally love the Big Island best, then Kauai, then Maui, then Oahu.  Excluded Lanai and Molokai as they do not have a TS on it.

Why, because I want to go on vacation where there a LESS people and more nature and scenery.  So by definition the big island wins on size and population density.  Oahu and Maui just have too many people for me. Oahu you can get away with NO car, but Maui you have to have a car, and thus you always get stuck in a traffic jam in Kaanapali.

Honestly while I love Hawaii, there are days that I want even less people than that, which is why I love my tradewinds cruising vacations.  Love going to the beach where you are the only boat there.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> Everyone has their own tastes.  I personally love the Big Island best, then Kauai, then Maui, then Oahu.  *Excluded Lanai and Molokai as they do not have a TS on it.*


Molokai DOES have timeshares!

Ke nani Kai:


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 22, 2013)

*The Timeshare is II and far from town*



DeniseM said:


> Molokai DOES have timeshares!
> 
> Ke nani Kai:



The Ke nami Kai is an II timeshare so those that are RCI oriented can't book it.  Also, it is far from the town and the considerable activity that Molokai has(not to be compared to Honolulu).  As quite and lay back as Molokai and Lanai are, they have considerable early evening activity particularly on weekends.   We spent three nights on both islands over the last two years and had live music two of the three nights on each islands and as much night life activity and as late as these 60 something grandparents can tolerate.  In 2012 we had live Hawaiian music at the Hotel Molokai on Friday from the Local Kupuna Ukulele and Hula Group and on Saturday night with Ekolu Kalama and his group kicking off his new CD.  In 2013 on Lanai we saw Ekolu Kalama on Friday night at Four Seasons at Keole.  He remembered us from last year.  On Saturday at the Hotel Lanai we saw and Albert and Eddie play 3sets.  The next Tuesday we saw them again at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Honolulu.  Eddie sat down in between sets with us and talked story about music groups and artists in Hawaii.  I always say that Oahu has the Honolulu city life where you can live without a car and thoughtly enjoy yourself.  If  you are going to have a car stay anywhere in Hawaii outside of Honolulu and the islands are a six way tie.  By the way we only rented a car(Jeep) in Lania for one day to do the dirt road excusions away from the civilization.  The free shuttle to and from the airport, harbor, Lanai City, and Hotels provided us with all the transportation we needed the rest of the time.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2013)

You lost me completely - I was simply _responding_ to this statement in post *#43* - not recommending Ka Nani Kai to the OP, and yes, I've stayed there too.



> Post #43 - Everyone has their own tastes. I personally love the Big Island best, then Kauai, then Maui, then Oahu. Excluded Lanai and *Molokai as they do not have a TS on it.*


----------



## Luanne (Oct 22, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> The Ke nami Kai is an II timeshare so those that are RCI oriented can't book it.  Also, it is far from the town and the considerable activity that Molokai has(not to be compared to Honolulu).



Molokai is not for everyone.  But the point was, there are timeshares on Molokai.  And you don't have to use RCI to get them.  You can find inventory with Platinum Interchange, and also Trading Places Maui.  We stayed at Ke Nani Kai using a trade through TPM a few years back.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2013)

AND Hawaii Timeshare Exchange!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 22, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> AND Hawaii Timeshare Exchange!



Thanks Denise.  I don't usually check them so I didn't know. But I've seen quite a lot of Ke Nani Kai in Platinum Interchange, and also TPM gets some from time to time.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 23, 2013)

kwindham said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions. We finally decided to do Maui then over to Kauai. I think even if lodging wouldn't have been an issue, I still would have went this route...
> 
> When any vacation comes to an end, of course there is to be some mild, oh no its back to the daily grind...and I guess its only human nature to want to continue the experience of new things, new people, new food, etc. But Denise said it better than I, there is a difference in not wanting to go home, and not wanting to leave Kauai. There is a peacefulness there that seeps down all the way to my soul.
> 
> We are bringing friends with us this time. My husbands friend since childhood and his wife who I have become good friends with in the last couple years. I anticipate they will get island fever as well. :ignore:


I feel that you made a wise decision. If you don't like Maui, you still have your favorite Island to look forward to. We have been to all Islands and like Hawaii the best because it has scenery that we haven't seen anywhere else. We also liked Molokai but wouldn't recommend it today because there is even less there now than there was when we were there so may be disappointing to you but it is Hawaii of yesterday.

We love Maui as it has much more to offer than only beautiful beaches. Go and visit the up-country and see how beautiful the Island is as well as going up to the Haleakala Crater. The road to Hana is beautiful too on the rain forest side but you see the same on Kauai or even on the Big Island too. We liked some areas of the Big Island as it reminded us of the scenery back home in the old country (England).


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 23, 2013)

*Thanks for the rental options on Molokai*



Luanne said:


> Molokai is not for everyone.  But the point was, there are timeshares on Molokai.  And you don't have to use RCI to get them.  You can find inventory with Platinum Interchange, and also Trading Places Maui.  We stayed at Ke Nani Kai using a trade through TPM a few years back.



Thanks for pointing out the timeshare rental options on Molokai.  We usually use our timeshare points when staying in timeshares.  I will keep in mind the rental option when timeshares are not available through points or exchanges for vacation locations.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 23, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> You lost me completely - I was simply _responding_ to this statement in post *#43* - not recommending Ka Nani Kai to the OP, and yes, I've stayed there too.



Sorry I lost you.  I was talking up going to Molokai and Lanai while trying to address the "how long/which island subject and got caught up in my Hawaii Out of this World Fantasy Head. (which for me is really easy when I am speaking about Hawaii)


----------



## kwindham (Oct 24, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> Sorry I lost you.  I was talking up going to Molokai and Lanai while trying to address the "how long/which island subject and got caught up in my Hawaii Out of this World Fantasy Head. (which for me is really easy when I am speaking about Hawaii)



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

It is very easy to do that!!!


----------



## daventrina (Oct 25, 2013)

As long as we're on that subject....
We don't go home ... we go to where we live and work.
For us ... Hawaii is our home


----------



## kwindham (Oct 25, 2013)

daventrina said:


> As long as we're on that subject....
> We don't go home ... we go to where we live and work.
> For us ... Hawaii is our home



^^^love this^^^


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Maui named top island in the world again*

Condé Nast Ranks Maui #1 Again  so you will not be disappointed, I hope.


----------



## kwindham (Oct 27, 2013)

iconnections said:


> Condé Nast Ranks Maui #1 Again  so you will not be disappointed, I hope.



Thanks for the article.  I notice Kauai comes in second, so not a huge leap in popularity!  For some reason, that actually surprises me.  I would think Oahu would be more popular but I guess there are more people with my mindset out there than I thought!  :hysterical:


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 27, 2013)

I think the disparity between this survey and what we see as Oahu's popularity is that the majority of US residents who go to Oahu are first time visitors to Hawaii. When people think of Hawaii they think of Waikiki.  Waikiki is usually the easiest and least expensive island to get to, because of more competition (airfare, hotels, happy hour, restaurants etc). Of those first time visitors a subset do more than one island on their first trip or decide to take another trip and visit a different island the next time. Then they get exposed to maui, kauai, etc. Some of those just love Waikiki and keep going back.

 By the fact they are Conde Nast subscribers they are more experienced travelers than the average American. 

When I talk with people who have visited Hawaii multiple times the reactions I get are similar. Maui most favorite with Kauai second followed by Oahu. I think Maui usually wins because it's a good mix.

I know there are other areas of Oahu besides Waikiki but most visitors equate the two. If someone doesn't like how busy Waikiki is they are more likely to try a different island than stay somewhere outside Waikiki on Oahu.

Ian


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 27, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> I think the disparity between this survey and what we see as Oahu's popularity is that the majority of US residents who go to Oahu are first time visitors to Hawaii. When people think of Hawaii they think of Waikiki.  Waikiki is usually the easiest and least expensive island to get to, because of more competition (airfare, hotels, happy hour, restaurants etc). Of those first time visitors a subset do more than one island on their first trip or decide to take another trip and visit a different island the next time. Then they get exposed to maui, kauai, etc. Some of those just love Waikiki and keep going back.
> 
> By the fact they are Conde Nast subscribers they are more experienced travelers than the average American.
> 
> ...



For us what island you like best depends on what your looking for.  For us Waikiki on Oahu is our favorite since we like vacationing for a long time without a car and being able to still do everything that we want to do.  You can only do that in Waikiki. The expense of a rent a car, parking, and gas as well as the stess of traffic, parking, and drinking and driving makes vacationing for a long time like we do with a car unaffordable and not desirable. If we were going to get a car we would go to any of the other islands or stay in other resorts outside of Waikiki. They are all great including Molokai and Lanai.


----------



## kwindham (Oct 28, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> For us what island you like best depends on what your looking for.  For us Waikiki on Oahu is our favorite since we like vacationing for a long time without a car and being able to still do everything that we want to do.  You can only do that in Waikiki. The expense of a rent a car, parking, and gas as well as the stess of traffic, parking, and drinking and driving makes vacationing for a long time like we do with a car unaffordable and not desirable. If we were going to get a car we would go to any of the other islands or stay in other resorts outside of Waikiki. They are all great including Molokai and Lanai.



IMO, the only problem with not having a car in Waikiki, at least to me, is this.  While there, we did spend lots of time in Waikiki, but we also drove all over the island.  We loved the north shore.  But I agree if I could be content to just settle down into the direct area, it would be much less hassle and stress.  Unfortunately, I have a wandering soul....I find I have to get off the beaten path and explore it all!


----------



## Pack My Bags (Oct 28, 2013)

*Input on Hawaiian Islands*

Hi...I have been fortunate enough to visit Hawaii several times, so thought I would provide some input.  Kauai is definitely more relaxing.  If you were going to book a second location, I recommend the Big Island.  It is also very relaxing, very diverse terrain, and large enough to offer a wide variety of things to do.  I always stay in the Kona/Waikoloa area; the beaches are beautiful and uncrowded and Kona is a cute town along the coast with great restaurants and shopping.  I was a little disappointed when I spent 2 weeks on Maui.  It is still beautiful (of course, it's HAWAII...and that is always good), but I found Maui very commercialized and pricey (even for Hawaii standards).  I heard people say that Maui is almost like California as far as the upscale shopping and tourists.  Of course, the bottom line for me is that if you are in Hawaii, you will have a good time while looking at gorgeous scenery!  Aloha.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 28, 2013)

*We are also not content to just stay in Waikiki*



kwindham said:


> IMO, the only problem with not having a car in Waikiki, at least to me, is this.  While there, we did spend lots of time in Waikiki, but we also drove all over the island.  We loved the north shore.  But I agree if I could be content to just settle down into the direct area, it would be much less hassle and stress.  Unfortunately, I have a wandering soul....I find I have to get off the beaten path and explore it all!



We are also not content to stay just in Waikiki.  We spend alot of time in other parts of Honolulu.  We either walk or take a short inexpensive bus ride.  Some of the places we go to frequently are: the Honolulu Academy of Arts, the Hawaii State Art Museum, the Iolani Palace, the Bishop Museum, the Hawaii Theater, the Blaisdale Center which has 3 venues, Chinatown, Ist Friday Art Walks, Art After Dark on last Fridays, Saturday Jazz nights at the Doris Duke Theater, Kapiolani Park Arts Festivals, The Royal Hawaiian Band Concerts on Fridays at noon at Iolani Palace or Sundays at 2pm at Kapiolani Park, the Honolulu Zoo, and the Honolulu Aquarium. Some of these are the less known activities.

We have also taken the bus for $2.50 around the entire island and stop at various places such as Dole Plantation, the little quaint town of Haleiwa, or Turtle Bay Resort.  You can also go to the Polenesian Cultural Center this way.  You can stop near the shrimp trucks and the North Shore Beaches but we have not actually done that.


----------



## kwindham (Oct 29, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> We are also not content to stay just in Waikiki.  We spend alot of time in other parts of Honolulu.  We either walk or take a short inexpensive bus ride.  Some of the places we go to frequently are: the Honolulu Academy of Arts, the Hawaii State Art Museum, the Iolani Palace, the Bishop Museum, the Hawaii Theater, the Blaisdale Center which has 3 venues, Chinatown, Ist Friday Art Walks, Art After Dark on last Fridays, Saturday Jazz nights at the Doris Duke Theater, Kapiolani Park Arts Festivals, The Royal Hawaiian Band Concerts on Fridays at noon at Iolani Palace or Sundays at 2pm at Kapiolani Park, the Honolulu Zoo, and the Honolulu Aquarium. Some of these are the less known activities.
> 
> We have also taken the bus for $2.50 around the entire island and stop at various places such as Dole Plantation, the little quaint town of Haleiwa, or Turtle Bay Resort.  You can also go to the Polenesian Cultural Center this way.  You can stop near the shrimp trucks and the North Shore Beaches but we have not actually done that.



While we were there, of course we had to prioritize, Oahu was our first HI trip.  We missed the Dole plantation and I have always regretted it.  We will definitely do that on our next trip there.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 29, 2013)

That's our favorite part about Waikiki not needing a car. The bus system on Oahu is great. Easy to use and you can get just about anywhere. While in Waikiki if we feel the need for a car we just rent one for day from a local vendor. Pick it up in the morning and drop it off before they close, no parking headaches.

Tamaradarann, when you say "vacationing a long time without a car" how long are you talking about?

Ian


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 30, 2013)

*Vacationing for a long time without a car*



PassionForTravel said:


> That's our favorite part about Waikiki not needing a car. The bus system on Oahu is great. Easy to use and you can get just about anywhere. While in Waikiki if we feel the need for a car we just rent one for day from a local vendor. Pick it up in the morning and drop it off before they close, no parking headaches.
> 
> Tamaradarann, when you say "vacationing a long time without a car" how long are you talking about?
> 
> Ian



We have done this up to 100 nights in Waikiki.  It is the most relaxing vacation you can have.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 30, 2013)

*Dole Plantation and other Activities without a car*



kwindham said:


> While we were there, of course we had to prioritize, Oahu was our first HI trip.  We missed the Dole plantation and I have always regretted it.  We will definitely do that on our next trip there.



While we like the Dole Plantation and we visit it a least once a year, it is not our favorite place outside of Waikiki that you can visit without a car.  After we visited once we mainly use it as a restroom stop since it is an easy get off and on for the bus that goes around the island.  Many of the other activities that we listed are better and repeatable over and over which makes our stay for a long time activity filled without a car and for a minimum of money.


----------

